# Gurgler Variations



## Joe52 (10 mo ago)

I think it’s mainly durability and how high I want it to float


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Most gurglers have the foam similar but the back dubbing, flash and eyes can make a difference


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't remember the last time I saw a photo of a Gurgler done the way Jack Gartside did them... That might just tell you something since Jack's patterns were so unique (and so effective...) that tyers will be doing them a hundred years from today... Wish he was still around and I met him only once when we sat next to each other at the only National show ever done down here in south Florida...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

This is the last Gurgler I tied. With the foam I use I like to double it.
I can use my 5 wt and up to cast them, but most of the time I'm tossing cork or wood poppers for my top water fishing with 7 to 10 wt rods. First one that I put a weed guard on.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw a photo of a Gurgler done the way Jack Gartside did them... That might just tell you something since Jack's patterns were so unique (and so effective...) that tyers will be doing them a hundred years from today... Wish he was still around and I met him only once when we sat next to each other at the only National show ever done down here in south Florida...


I think the gartside type is the best casting one ever made. All the giant triangle ones etc. look cool, but, are impossible to cast in wind at all.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw a photo of a Gurgler done the way Jack Gartside did them...


I tie variations of the gartside gurgler almost exclusively. Its the best combination of durability, castability, and action out there for gurglers IMHO.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

I am really happy with the performance of the 239 'gangster gurgler' -- the double foams floats them high, they push a lot of water, the color variations seem to work. My father ties very standard gurglers, and we'll often fish the same mangrove bank and i'm convinced I get more snook to eat. Maybe I'm just a better fisherman  


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUtQODMjueE/


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

Gangster looks sweet!


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I am really happy with the performance of the 239 'gangster gurgler' -- the double foams floats them high, they push a lot of water, the color variations seem to work. My father ties very standard gurglers, and we'll often fish the same mangrove bank and i'm convinced I get more snook to eat. Maybe I'm just a better fisherman
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUtQODMjueE/


That 239 gangster gurgler is very nice. Check out the galactic gurgler from space coast flies also. It’s killer too!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

They make a dandy shrimp imitation! (internet image)


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Then there's the Hot Lips version of the gurgler with more "pop"


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the best thickness foam?


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

I've goofed around with Gurglers for a while and when looking at action, sound, and castability, I just go with the original recipe: 2 x 3mm foam tied back first, then a layer of cactus chenille or whatever, then tie the front down and trim a lip. Bucktail tail has enough action in the water but less likely to tangle when casting a wind-resistant fly, casts beautifully and doesn't hold (much) water.

The 2 layers of foam also allow the tier to use one color on the bottom (that will be more visible to the fish) and a different color on top, which makes it easier for the angler to track the fly in the water. @Rookiemistake I think I use 6mm foam with a single piece, and 2 x 3mm if doubling up.

I think we can goof around with other ways of doing it and as long as it makes that basic gurgling sound it's gold - I tend to avoid a lot of the variations tied commercially because they add a bunch of material that soaks up water and makes it a pain to cast and I doubt they are much more effective.

I will say, I've done some bigger ones with a long craft fur tail and it does some very cool stuff. the lip on the front makes the fly stop immediately after stripping, but the tail keeps it's momentum so it kicks out to the sides. I think Chocklett talks about this effect on some of his musky flies.

@Jordan_Lee sounds like "both a single or double layer with the back end bowed off the shank with the front tied tight." is more of a slider type style?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I knew Jack, not well but friendly. We both tied for years at the Fly Fishing shows in the North East. His patterns and views on fishing were surely out in front. I don't believe I've seen a commercially or otherwise produced gurgler tied Jack's way in a very long time. His patterns were super simple. Sparse bucktail, some flash, foam and a palmered hackle body. That's the starting point for the thousands of variations that are out there. Amazingly most every variation will take fish because the foundation of the pattern is solid.

I have always been a tinkerer with existing patterns and have had great success over the years with improving patterns. I think that most of my tinkering has to do with thousands of hours on the water observing fish. My thoughts on the evolution of the gurgler. I think that the original created a great illusion of a baitfish or small group of baitfish being pushed to the surface. The streamlined design and ability to push and create sound really mimics this scenario well and the fish have stamped their approval. Fish will be taken on Jacks version forever!

Throughout the evolution the other scenario that seems to play out often in the predator vs. prey relationship is the damaged, wounded fish that lays sideways on the surface. Whenever huge schools of bait are congregated near the surface there are always fish laying on their sides slapping the water. Very common with Bunker aka. Menhaden. All of us who spend time on the water have seen this. I think that a lot of the Gurgler variations out there do a decent job of imitating this other ringing of the dinner bell, sideways silhouette.

It is my opinion that the 2 scenario theory that the original and the more modern variations cover is further proven by the fact that fish will take the original with fairly quick steady retrieves while the other more widely tied versions excels with short burst of action followed by pauses. Neither is as successful when the fishing technique is reversed. 
Both styles have their place in the fly box since both mimic and sell the illusion of vulnerability and trigger the predatory strike in different ways.

Here are some variation that I tied for one of my clients. I believe these particular patterns imitate when bunker or other baitfish roll on their sides and slap at the surface. These work really well for Striped Bass up north. I have also had good success with these on various species in Florida. My #1 fly when big Jacks are about. 

Included top and bottom view


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I tie a Gartside gurgler variation using EP stacked and trimmed to a baitfish body. Very simple to tie, easy to cast and has been effective.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

A few of the variations I tie. The green one looks rough...it had a bad day getting beat up by 6 snook


----------



## Jordan_Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

@Cory Michner, this is what I was referring to
















It seems like it would be a bit of a pain to cast and probably spin and twist up your leader/line more than one with the foam tied more tightly like this one. 








Thank all of you for your comments, and I look forward to getting some more tied up.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I tie a Gartside gurgler variation using EP stacked and trimmed to a baitfish body. Very simple to tie, easy to cast and has been effective.


Picture please...I like that idea


----------



## Whip (Apr 23, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Picture please...I like that idea


Yea, you gotta share that!


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Jordan_Lee said:


> @Cory Michner, this is what I was referring to
> View attachment 214988
> 
> View attachment 214989
> ...


Ah, gotcha. I agree!


----------



## AlbieFly (5 mo ago)

like that big gurgler. @Ken T. Does it track straight or side-side?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Whip said:


> Yea, you gotta share that!


SC15 #2 hook, black EP, grey SF for the color blending and the little bit of flash, white EP. I coated the thread on the bottom of the fly with a pretty good coat of epoxy. Probably not necessary but it adds some durability against toothy critters. I throw this for speckled trout mostly and they will shred a fly.


----------



## Jordan_Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

Man-that looks good!


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Somebody posted these on here a while back, I apologize for not remembering who


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

There are a million ways to tie a Gurgler but in my experience most of the ones with giant humps of foam spin in the air and eventually twist the leader. I tie Peter Smith's version of the Gurgler with a bunny strip tail and collar and a flat piece of foam. It's easier to cast and you can trim the foam body down easily when you're in a situation that calls for more subtlety.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

AlbieFly said:


> like that big gurgler. @Ken T. Does it track straight or side-side?


It will track straight


----------



## Whip (Apr 23, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> SC15 #2 hook, black EP, grey SF for the color blending and the little bit of flash, white EP. I coated the thread on the bottom of the fly with a pretty good coat of epoxy. Probably not necessary but it adds some durability against toothy critters. I throw this for speckled trout mostly and they will shred a fly.
> 
> View attachment 215092


Thank you much!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Ken T said:


> I knew Jack, not well but friendly. We both tied for years at the Fly Fishing shows in the North East. His patterns and views on fishing were surely out in front. I don't believe I've seen a commercially or otherwise produced gurgler tied Jack's way in a very long time. His patterns were super simple. Sparse bucktail, some flash, foam and a palmered hackle body. That's the starting point for the thousands of variations that are out there. Amazingly most every variation will take fish because the foundation of the pattern is solid.
> 
> I have always been a tinkerer with existing patterns and have had great success over the years with improving patterns. I think that most of my tinkering has to do with thousands of hours on the water observing fish. My thoughts on the evolution of the gurgler. I think that the original created a great illusion of a baitfish or small group of baitfish being pushed to the surface. The streamlined design and ability to push and create sound really mimics this scenario well and the fish have stamped their approval. Fish will be taken on Jacks version forever!
> 
> ...


curious about the single eye pointing down? More effective?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The proof is in the pudding. I use a variety of patterns and colors for different situations.

This one caught the schooled red on the bottom picture.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Loogie said:


> curious about the single eye pointing down? More effective?


The eye adds to the illusion of a fish on its side. It may provide some fish with a confidence boost when it's sitting still. I like to fish these almost stationary at times with just pulses going down the line. May add an edge when fished this way.

My personal belief however is in most instances once a predator fish flips the feeding trigger, details mean zero. They get tunnel vision. That's why I use super heavy line on flies that make a commotion. They only focus on the fly and the timing needed to hammer it.

I've been tying commercially for most of my life. A famous Catskill Fly Tyer who I learned a lot from always told me that if you can add some extra detail to a fly without changing it's purpose or function do it. I add eyes on this style simply because it adds to the appeal of the fly. My clients like attention to detail and I like how it looks.


----------



## VELUNZA (May 24, 2020)

Less is more


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Here is a gurgler variation I tie for snakeheads and other fresh water fish down in south Florida. I’ve had success with these as a goof in the salt marshes of the Everglades also.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Jdl80 said:


> Here is a gurgler variation I tie for snakeheads and other fresh water fish down in south Florida. I’ve had success with these as a goof in the salt marshes of the Everglades also.
> View attachment 217600


That's money


----------



## groundpounder (4 mo ago)

The UC gurglar


----------



## Jordan_Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank y’all for the insight


----------



## StayOn'Em (5 mo ago)

groundpounder said:


> The UC gurglar
> 
> View attachment 218433
> 
> View attachment 218434


Those look super fishy 👀🙌


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

a usual formula for me, I have tied plenty of the humpback style, but usually save that for my froggier type gurglers. I use a variety of materials for the wing depending on what bait is around. This one is made from olive dubbing, small chenille hot spot, ep tarantula brush, silly legs on a size 4 hook. If I go any smaller I usually don’t tie a weed guard.


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Jdl80 said:


> Here is a gurgler variation I tie for snakeheads and other fresh water fish down in south Florida. I’ve had success with these as a goof in the salt marshes of the Everglades also.
> View attachment 217600


Sweet looking frog.
Where do you find the foam dumbell/ hour-glass shaped piece you have the eyes glued to? I have tried to find something similar for a year to now avail.... need it for a pattern I got from someone at the boat ramp... and it works great.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Jared D said:


> Where do you find the foam dumbell/ hour-glass shaped piece you have the eyes glued to?


Not sure exactly what the OP is using but what you describe sounds like Rainy's Boobie Eyes:









Boobie Eyes Barbell | Ole Florida Fly Shop


Boobie Eyes Barbell are made from foam and are used to create a high riding, wide-profile fly. Can hand-paint the ends or glue an eye onto. We love tying Tarpon flies with these to keep the fly above the fish and in the strike zone.




olefloridaflyshop.com


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

It's not a gurgler, but another option is to make a head out of fettucine foam (or any thin strips of craft foam) like Drew Chicone's Tuscan bunny. Put whatever type of tail/body you want and stack the foam strips and trim them as you do deer hair. I tied one for grown up sized jacks and the foam head floated the heavy hook much better than I thought it would.


----------

